# VK - Full Mi-Pod Range in stock!



## Gizmo (23/8/18)

Smoking Vapor Mi-Pod + Replacement Pod's are back in stock!

Get your Mi-Pod HERE​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (24/8/18)

@Yiannaki @kbgvirus not sure if you still need them.


----------

